# How to make them lovely link-thingies



## andersxman

_I've asked a question in the English-only forum, and someone gave me the following answer:_

_Full member_ is what these links seem to indicate.
Google

If I clicked on the blue "Google" it would take me straight to a google search that he had already made.

I would LOVE to understand how these links are made - could anyone have mercy on my soul and let me know? Maybe it's really simple, but I still haven't figured it out!

Thank you.


----------



## GenJen54

Hi anders,

Are you trying to add a link to your post?


----------



## andersxman

Yes, I would like to be able to add a link that says here here or here, rather than copying and pasting three whole long urls. I don't know if it's clear what I'm trying to get across here....

Fx. if I someone asked me about danish grammar, then I'd like to be able to write:

"Ok have a look on these pages:

Nouns (rather than writing the entire URL)
Verbs  (rather than writing the entire URL)
prepositions" (rather than writing the entire URL)

Then people can click on them instead of on the looong URL... It's just at little thing, really, probably very simple.....


----------



## cherine

Hi, I think I understand what you want. But you'd still need to paste the URL 
See this little symbole in the formating bar of the replying ?






You start by highliting one or more words, than click on this symbol, it will open a little window, you paste the URL you want.
And you'll see the next by yourself 

I tried to be clear, please let me know if I wasn't.


----------



## GenJen54

It is fairly easy.  

*Step One*.  Write the text you wish to use as your link.  For example:  HERE.

*Step Two*.  Go to the URL you wish to link to, then highlight and *copy (CTRL+C)* the complete URL in the address line.

*Step Three*. Highlight the word you wish to use as your link starter (e.g. HERE), then click on the "link" icon on the top of your text screen.  It's the little blue "globe" with the chain link on it. 

*Step Four.  *When the "link window" pops up, past the URL address you had copied into the window, then click "OK."

The word you chose should now automatically serve as a link. 

You're welcome to experiment using this thread.


----------



## andersxman

Let's see..

click here to read news concerning the European Union


----------



## andersxman

Seems to work just fine. Thank you.


----------



## Elisa68

Usually, I skip a couple of steps.

I paste the URL directly here:

http://euobserver.com/

Then I highlight the URL and I overwrite the word I want to use.

here.

Hope it is clear enough.


----------



## Whodunit

Here's another thread that dealt with your issue.

By the way, if you won't be able to it the easy way anymore someday (who knows why ...  ). you can do this complicated way:

no link[/URL ]
(just delete the space before the last bracket)

And it comes out like:

[URL="http://www.nothingspecial.com/"]no link


----------



## CatStar

Thank ye so much! I was constantly putting those long links into my posts and was completely in awe of those who could just shorten them down to link. Oh happy days! Nice one andersxman for asking the question!

Caitriona


----------



## timpeac

Another way - post your long link like

www.longlink.com

and then once you've clicked away go back and highlight it and type the word you want to replace it.

longlink

Edit - ps that was meant to be a made up link, I didn't mean to proselytise!


----------



## Whodunit

timpeac said:
			
		

> Another way - post your long link like
> 
> www.longlink.com
> 
> and then once you've clicked away go back and highlight it and type the word you want to replace it.
> 
> longlink
> 
> Edit - ps that was meant to be a made up link, I didn't mean to proselytise!


 
But that works for "one-letter words" only. Every time you want to write a new word, the link for the second word disappears.


----------



## lsp

timpeac said:
			
		

> Another way - post your long link like
> 
> www.longlink.com
> 
> and then once you've clicked away go back and highlight it and type the word you want to replace it.
> 
> longlink
> 
> Edit - ps that was meant to be a made up link, I didn't mean to proselytise!


Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare... Elisa gave this same hint


----------



## timpeac

Oops, so she did. You don't actually expect me to give everyone the respect they deserve and _read_ their posts do you?


----------



## Elisa68

Whodunit said:
			
		

> But that works for "one-letter words" only. Every time you want to write a new word, the link for the second word disappears.


It does not if you write _ in between words.

Tim, no problem!


----------



## lsp

timpeac said:
			
		

> Oops, so she did. You don't actually expect me to give everyone the respect they deserve and _read_ their posts do you?


 No, of course not (but I _always_ read Elisa's so I remembered )


----------

